# Santa Sampa - São Paulo! S2



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Se eu soubesse que você viria, também teria tido maior prazer em participar do passeio.  hahaha. Amo mostrar a city para pessoas de fora.


----------



## Gustavo Nascimento (Mar 8, 2008)

Belíssimo, parabéns pelo trabalho, adoro ver fotos de Sampa, sempre viajo junto com as fotos.
Talvez não seja o lugar mais adequado a perguntar, mas se me permitem, por onde anda o Tchelllo?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Gustavo Nascimento said:


> Belíssimo, parabéns pelo trabalho, adoro ver fotos de Sampa, sempre viajo junto com as fotos.
> Talvez não seja o lugar mais adequado a perguntar, mas se me permitem, por onde anda o Tchelllo?


Foi banido.


----------



## dadobordini (Jul 19, 2011)

O caos pode ser ordem. A metrópole caótica e linda do que jeito que é. Amo SP. Amei o thread.

Parabéns Sampa de todos nós brasileiros!


----------



## Felipe M (Sep 7, 2016)

Belas imagens, sobretudo do centro. A região que mais retrata a essência da cidade.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Sampa, minha segunda cidade! Uma paixão inexplicável! Saudades!!! 

Parabéns pelo belo thread! :applause:


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

So' agora vi esse thread! E ficou lindo!

Parabens, belo passeio, belas fotos! Deu saudades da minha cidade natal!


----------



## Doug_ata (Aug 9, 2009)

Adorei as fotos. Você fotografa muito bem.
Percebe-se que você aproveitou bem essa semana em SP.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

sp_brasil said:


> Já vi foto sua [foto pessoal] no thread do La Plaza e tenho quase certeza que te vi no shopping Cidade São Paulo [ali na Paulista]. Não vou lembrar o dia, mas foi recente.
> 
> Eu tava almoçando [não lembro o horário, mas acho que já era meio tarde] e vi vc passando com uma jaqueta de couro ou algo assim
> 
> Te reconheci, mas como não tenho nenhuma intimidade, nem fui dar um oi. Não sabia que vc tava viajando a passeio. Chutei que morava por aqui.


Oi Sp Brasil, deveria ter dado oi, era eu sou friento kkkkk por isso a jaqueta. Bem que gostaria de morar uns anos em SP, foi uma cidade que me fez sentir em casa. Abraço!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Anthony Paradise said:


> Se eu soubesse que você viria, também teria tido maior prazer em participar do passeio.  hahaha. Amo mostrar a city para pessoas de fora.


Pode preparar que numa próxima ida a Sampa te avisarei, espero que esteja de boas para darmos um rolê pela metrópole.


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Boas fotos!!!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelentes imagens, cara!

Eu amo demais essa cidade. Também digo o mesmo. Quando estiver por aqui, pode me procurar. Gosto muito de mostrar a cidade e descobrir novos lugares com amigos de fora.

Abs!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Obrigado pelo convite Guiga, pode deixar que aviso sim .


----------

